# FireWire Buchse kaputt



## BettyBoop (25. Juni 2004)

Ich habe ein PowerBook G4. Nun, nach knapp zwei Jahren ist meine FireWire Buchse kaputt gegangen...
Es werden weder Kamera noch externe HD's erkannt.
Meine Frage: Soviel ich weiss hängt die Buchse am Mother Board. Gibts da überhaupt eine finanzielle lohnenswerte Möglickeit, diese zu ersätzen?
Oder kann ich mein Book gleich an den Nagel hängen.


----------



## FrankO (25. Juni 2004)

hat das Teil einen PCMCIA-Port? dafür gibts zum Beispiel Adapter von Belkin für ca 50 Euro

lg aus Hessen


----------



## BettyBoop (25. Juni 2004)

Ja das wäre natürlich eine Lösung gewesen... für das nächste mal.


----------

